# Digital beacon

## Igor@D66

ZL1SIX Ocean Floater ( , )
 QRPP ,     ,   JT9,    (bat/temp) .
http://www.qsl.net/zl1rs/oceanfloater.html



> It transmits once per hour on the 30 meter Amateur Radio band. The receiver 'dial frequency' required to decode the digital signals is 10.138700 MHz USB (the normal 30m band WSPR frequency). The WSPR trail is near the top of the WSPR waterfall segment, and the JT9 signal is found about 150 Hz higher on the waterfall.


   -   ""   DX!  :Razz:

----------

DL8RCB, rw3ar

----------

